# Problems with Project IGI



## hluachawngthu (Jul 17, 2007)

When I try to play Project IGI, the following message had been appeared, saying -
Fatal Error: Couldn't creat surface. DirectX error meassage: DDERR_INVALIDPARAMS.
What does this means? My system is - P-IV, XP Proffessional SP-2,512 DDR RAM, 160 GB Disk, loaded DirectX 9.0b, Board-Gigabyte 8VM533M-RZ.Please help.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, the DDERR_INVALIDPARAMS error, eh? Its a nasty. Here's the best 3 Step Solution:


Chuck the disk in your dustbin. 
Pick up IGI2: Covert Strike. 
Play. 

Ta-daa!


----------

